# daystar



## lionprincess00 (Dec 3, 2014)

Anyone tried green Irish tweed? It's out of stock and had been a wk now, that I've seen.
How long does it take them to typically restock? 
Can you describe it, like it or not? 
What about d'ambre empire, and fluffy almond icing?
Any faves you care to mention? Thx!


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 3, 2014)

I haven't tried that one, but the business owner was exceptionally nice to me about dealing with a back order that arrived in a couple of weeks. I suggest giving her a call about when she expects to have it back in stock. 

So far I've soaped with Goldilocks (loved it) and used Ahoy Matey in other things (loved it). I had high hopes for Kazi-Kazi (their Lush Karma dupe), but it just didn't smell the same to me... I tried Sweet Pumpkin, but it doesn't seem right to me either; the hunt for a perfect pumpkin continues.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 3, 2014)

I haven't tried Daystar's Green Irish Tweed, but I do have some from Oregon Trails. Looking at the scent descriptions of the FO on both their websites, it looks like they have the same fragrance notes as the other, so my bet is that they smell the same, or at the least awfully close. For what it's worth, the one I have from OT is a wonderful masculine, manly-man scent, it soaps great, doesn't discolor, and the scent strength lasts forever and a day. I wish I could be more descriptive of it as far as notes go, but Daystar and OT cover those bases much better than I ever could. All I know is that I really like it. I can only assume based on the similar description at Daystar that it would be much the same as OT's in smell and behavior in CP. 

Other scents from Daystar that I love are :

-Paradise (an effervescent lime scent)
-Blooming Violets (smells like Parma violets)
-Salty Sailor (Cape Cod in a bottle to my nose)
-Milk Sugar Kisses (a beautiful sweet milk scent, which is a great blender for me)
-Ahoy Matey (a nice fresh-water scent to my nose. Reminds me of the fresh-water pond I used to go swimming in as a child)


 IrishLass


----------



## TVivian (Dec 3, 2014)

I love toffee Sugar crunch. It doesn't smell like the LUSH version after its soaped (CP) at all but I quite like it and everyone around here does too.  

I really like sweet pumpkin. I didn't love it out of the bottle or right after soaping but after a long cure it develops a really warm, rich, vanilla cinnamon and I call it "Chai tea"


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 3, 2014)

TVivian said:


> I love toffee Sugar crunch. It doesn't smell like the LUSH version after its soaped (CP) at all but I quite like it and everyone around here does too.
> 
> I really like sweet pumpkin. I didn't love it out of the bottle or right after soaping but after a long cure it develops a really warm, rich, vanilla cinnamon and I call it "Chai tea"



I'll have to give the pumpkin more time then.  Right now it smells a little like raw pumpkin to me. I had forgotten about the toffee sugar crunch. It's sitting there, jut waiting for me to soap with it! Smells good oob.


----------



## Moody Glenn (Dec 3, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> ...Other scents from Daystar that I love are :
> -Paradise (an effervescent lime scent)
> -Blooming Violets (smells like Parma violets)...
> IrishLass


Yes, I also soap with these two wonderful fragrances. Love them. Make sure to order these when you can.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 4, 2014)

I love Elements Green Tweed


----------



## newbie (Dec 5, 2014)

I didn't feel like the Irish Tweed lasted although I like the scent. I love Ahoy Matey which is pricey but if you hit a sale, it's worth a try. It's lasting really well in soap.

I had the D'ambre Empire and liked it a lot. It's along the musk lines. It wasn't strong but it held and smelled good, turns brown in CP.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thx to everyone and their comments! I'll look into all of these, as I'm into branching out my fo suppliers right now.


----------



## newbie (Dec 6, 2014)

I just found the last little bit in my bottle of D'Amber Empire and it is still lovely. IT is musky but it has a touch of sweetness from vanilla in it as well, at least i think. YOu may not have been expecting that slight sweetness from their description. It's not overwhelming or anything but thought I'd just add that. I forgot how much I liked it so it was nice to find the bottle.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 7, 2014)

Mmmmmm Newbie your tempting me to place an order


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 8, 2014)

You know they've been out of a lot of fo's for a while, and I sent an email through the "contact here" on the website, and never 'received a response. It's been, oh, maybe 10 days now??
I was asking if they'd be back in stock soon on a fo. 
How long do they typically stay out of a fo?


----------

